# The Raccoons



## Egon1982 (Aug 22, 2017)

Who else remembers this 1985 to 1992 animated show from Canada? it aired in the US from 1986 to 1992 and loved this show since i was 4 and been one of my fave animated shows. Not to mention i thought Lisa Raccoon was fine and one of my first furry crushes.


----------



## MrPhox (Aug 24, 2017)

I remember that show, the pink critters where ant eater I think?

I did not really like it, watch a few episode.


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm Canadian and I know I watched it but I don't remember a single episode... :C


----------



## MrPhox (Aug 24, 2017)

I remember a few episodes ^^

The dad of the pink dud was adopted when he was young. When the pink dud and Ben I think? The raccoon guy where trying to save on material for some container of plastic and find out that it could be burn or something like that? Well I don't remember much of that episode ^^

The one where they made a energy efficient car and the pink guy's dad make a polluting fast cars and thinking that he won the contract with Mr. Mammoth.

I think that's all I remember of that series ^^


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 27, 2017)

Totally remember this show...Twas what I watched when I came home for lunch from school most days....

Ah the 90's,good times..


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Sep 3, 2017)

The Raccoons: one of my favourite homegrown animated series (Canuck wuff here! ^_^) and one of my favourite shows to watch on CBC on Sunday nights before bedtime. (You understand, this was when I was wee.) I still get chills when I hear 'Run With Us' (the end credits song) by Lisa Lougheed (who also did the voice for the raccoon character of the same name) at the end of an episode (I have a half-dozen on VHS that go quite ways back); it always felt like I was watching slice-of-life television from decades past in an obscure logging town up north, and there was a certain awe I felt for it. Sort of like running through a mess of SCTV shows or sketches, but with a bit less comedy and a fair bit more pathos.

One of these days I'm going to fulfill my dream of doing a CGI music video set to the full-length version of 'Run With Us', which I do have available (the song, at least).

-2Paw.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 26, 2017)

I watched that show too. :3


----------

